# salary package advice



## geofshirl (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi all
As I dont know living costs in Dubai, Is the following package I have been offered in the ball park and would I have money to save or is it marginal, all replies would be greatly appreciated. I have wife an 2 children aged 10 and 13.
Salary 6000 US dollars
Travel 1500 AED
Fuel 300 AED
Phone 350 AED
Housing 11500 AED
All the above is monthly
School 40000 AED per child per year (80000 for both)
Return travel yearly for family to Australia
medical coverage for family

No car or phone is offered

Regards
Geoff


----------



## kiskis (Mar 20, 2010)

geofshirl said:


> Hi all
> As I dont know living costs in Dubai, Is the following package I have been offered in the ball park and would I have money to save or is it marginal, all replies would be greatly appreciated. I have wife an 2 children aged 10 and 13.
> Salary 6000 US dollars
> Travel 1500 AED
> ...


Housing is ok, salary enough to save a bit with sensible spending. You may need to put bit extra for schooling from your own pocket. 3BR apartment is possible in nice area with allowance


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Whether it's in the ballpark depends what the position is, in what industry.

But having said that, most of your big costs are covered - although I'm not sure about those school fee figures. Maybe someone with similar age kids could advise you on that.

Cars are cheap, so is fuel. You say 'no phone is offered' but you have AED350 a month as 'phone'...

I see no reason why you can't live well on it and save a fair bit - unless you blow it all on
5-star hotel meals and grog.


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks like a reasonable package to me. Not a kings ransom, but there should be more money than month if your sensible.

Most people have to chip a bit for schooling, to many kids not enough classrooms. Basic laws of supply and demand apply.

H


----------



## leeberges (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a similar question. Generally speaking, how do salaries compare between the US and UAE? I've received a similar salary package, but I thought there would be more of a "premium" for being a US expat coming to the UAE.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Cost of living is higher than US so your package needs to be higher, plus it has to be worthwhile you moving your family over here. I always think you should be at least on the same salary as you would be in the US plus your housing, utilities, kids school fees and medical should be covered. Then it is worth thinking about.


----------



## leeberges (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Wandabug. I'm already here in the UAE but I'm trying to negotiate my salary package now. I've received an offer that's pretty much the same as my US salary and I'm trying to get a better benchmark for how much more I should be receiving for being in the UAE. I know it's a bit industry-specific, but looking for advice / guidelines.


----------

